# sony vaio PCG-FR720



## MARKCHO (May 21, 2008)

Need drivers as sony do not support on their site


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Welcome to TSF. :wave:

You have to provide more info - for example, what OS are you running?

Drivers you're missing?

Download and run *Everest*. 
That program will produce a list of what's inside your computer. 
In Everest press Computer - then Summary. Save the report as plain text. Please post back, with that report as an attachment.

*How to post an attachment.*


----------



## MARKCHO (May 21, 2008)

The Notebook In Question Is A Sony Vaio Model Pcg-9k1p Running Windows Xp Home 
Athlon 2200+ Via Chipset
The Only Drivers Missing Are Alps Pointing Device Driver 
Keyboard Drivers
Everything Else Has Found Drivers No Problem

Hope This Is Enough Information Many Thanks In Advance
Markcho


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Try this one: http://esupport.sony.com/LA/perl/swu-download.pl?mdl=PCGV505EC&upd_id=1349&os_id=7


----------



## MARKCHO (May 21, 2008)

Thanks for this driver but there is still a problem with it .
Downloaded fine but will not install. Error message (DLL cannot be opened)
Also touchpad does not detect in device manager so the problem might be 
a hardware problem.Let me know what you think.
Thanks again MARKCHO


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

In Device manager >> click View >> Show hidden devices.

Run Everest to see if the touchpad is detected.


----------

